# Viruses vs Anti-viruses



## hsr (Sep 5, 2008)

For every virus there is a virus definition but you won't find it in oxford.
just a topic to start about virus attacks and their removal.
 *VIRUS*​_Definition:_ 
A virus is a computer program that was written to purposely damage computer systems.
_Explanation:_ 
Your computer can get a virus from another computer, through modems, networks or disks. You can protect your computer from viruses by using virus protection software, and by only downloading programs from sources you trust

source : *www.tekmom.com/buzzwords/zdvirus.html
*Anti-Virus*​*Definition: *"antivirus" is protective software designed to defend your computer against malicious software. Malicious software, or "malware" includes: viruses, Trojans, keyloggers, hijackers, dialers, and other code that vandalizes or steals your computer contents. In order to be an effective defense, your antivirus software needs to run in the background at all times, and should be kept updated so it recognizes new versions of malicious software.
*Also Known As: *anti-virus, anti virus

source: *netforbeginners.about.com/od/a/g/antivirus.htm


The greatest virus ever : TROJAN HORSE FAMILY
The greatest anti virus ever : Avast, Node 32, Kaspersky
refer : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96171


----------



## axxo (Sep 5, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> The greatest anti virus ever : NOT YET KNOWN


The greatest anti virus ever : NOD 32 YET KNOWN


----------



## skippednote (Sep 5, 2008)

Kaspersky internet sequrity is the best of all the present both virus's present.


----------



## hsr (Sep 5, 2008)

well how about avast? works for me fine...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 5, 2008)

viruses are perfect programs


----------



## hsr (Sep 5, 2008)

well you dont have to look at the poll results and say hehehe coz i also votted for bad topic *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/32.png


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 5, 2008)

well I didn't saw poll result...this is my view..


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 5, 2008)

Any moment a virus can attack you ...
viruses are perfect programs .....
The greatest anti virus ever : Kaspersky 2009


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 5, 2008)

Bad topic

Someone makes an OS full of holes while someone else tries to place a sentry/perimeter security at each one of them, and BOTH make a lot of money making you look like a donkey.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2008)

^^lolz *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/107.png


----------



## acewin (Sep 6, 2008)

I say interesting topic, marked my reply. Putting it in here will just make others keep on it, hence not telling what I marked maybe after more users have marked.


----------



## hsr (Sep 6, 2008)

Thread updated...


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 6, 2008)

In a well-designed and maintained platform, there should be not need for anti-virus.  Vulnerabilities must be patched as they are being exposed by viruses.

Viruses are great because they expose vulnerabilities.  Anti-viruses are worthless.  They should all be just patches to the underlying platform not separate software on their own.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 6, 2008)

Any antivirus can be bypassed. The best malware are not trojans, they are rootkits.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 6, 2008)

acewin said:


> I say interesting topic, marked my reply. Putting it in here will just make others keep on it, hence not telling what I marked maybe after more users have marked.



Ok

*img299.imageshack.us/img299/4383/pollrx6.png


----------



## hsr (Sep 6, 2008)

Well what about the bios? can it be PATCHED??? and each minute a new virus is being launched... then how the hell are you going to patch every vulnerability?


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 6, 2008)

Avira Antivir is as good as it gets.


----------



## hsr (Sep 6, 2008)

^^ antivir sux


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 8, 2008)

@hari_sanker_r:Would you tell some more about your reply.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 8, 2008)

No Antivirus; perfectly alright for me. Never use pendrives directly; access files through a lot of care and often use Linux to bypass viruses; autoplay and clean pendrives.


----------



## hsr (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ noob .
i said about avira antivir, BTW it sux real time coz it never scans my p2p & irc traffic!


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ WTH . Whats noobish in that, no0b???


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 9, 2008)

@hari_sanker_r: 





> ^^ noob .
> i said about avira antivir, BTW it sux real time coz it never scans my p2p & irc traffic!


How does that make me a noob?PLEASE DO TELL.
In my first post in this thread I said* "Avira Antivir is as good as it gets."* so, I definitely know what I am talking about.
In my second post I intended to know how it had let you down.

Are you telling me that not supporting a feature that you don't advertise makes your product bad and if you actually purchased their product and found it not supporting the features you wanted then that makes you a noob .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 9, 2008)

Who gets Viruses these days ? Thats soo windows era.

And antiviruses are a thing of the past - Internet Security and Sandboxing software are much more cooler. 8)


----------



## hsr (Sep 9, 2008)

by this did'nt you mention antivirus software as a whole or as for antivir?


IronManForever said:


> *No Antivirus;*


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 9, 2008)

> Well what about the bios? can it be PATCHED??? and each minute a new virus is being launched... then how the hell are you going to patch every vulnerability?



Bios can be hacked into. Rootkits which load themselves into bios are called bioskits.


----------



## hsr (Sep 9, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> @hari_sanker_r:
> How does that make me a noob?PLEASE DO TELL.
> In my first post in this thread I said* "Avira Antivir is as good as it gets."* so, I definitely know what I am talking about.
> In my second post I intended to know how it had let you down.
> ...



chill dude.. i ain't callin you a noob i called mr. iron man. don't burst out with the small bloodless smilies
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/30large.png



dheeraj_kumar said:


> Bios can be hacked into. Rootkits which load themselves into bios are called bioskits.


please reply to my reply.
i aked him, if a virus attack a bios, like what you said, can the bios be patched by the end-user?
so prevention is always better than cure...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/1.png


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 9, 2008)

My bad.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

Avira Antivir is good. A bit of commonsense and your PC will never be infected.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 9, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> by this did'nt you mention antivirus software as a whole or as for antivir?


I said about thw whole Antivirus thingy. 



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> A bit of commonsense and your PC will never be infected.


Amen.


----------



## hsr (Sep 10, 2008)

then you are a noob for real !!!*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 10, 2008)




----------

